# hCG?



## chickflick (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi... anyone ever heard of hCG? It is an injectible hormone (sort of) and has been shown effective on weight loss... Kevin Trudeau.. the What they Don't Want You To Know..guy.

Just curious if you all have heard of it or used it. I had a hard time finding it on the web, but was finally successful. I will be receiving the paperwork for exam, etc. tomorrow. Kind of scary tho... 45 lbs in 45 days. (But then, he's a guy!


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

What dose the HCG stand for because that is also the main pregnancy hormone


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Well HCG is a hormone produced in pregnancy. Personally I find it hard to beleive it would encourage weight loss-- heck I was only pregnant for 11 weeks this year and I gained 2-3 lbs a week with no change in diet! Even when I tried cutting back because I saw I was packing it on quickly- I still gained. I saw the research on it though and it apparently works. That said, I would question a hormone from a weight loss company. I think it would be better to go through your doctor. Your insurance should cover it if you are obese or your weight is a health risk.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

PAcountry said:


> What dose the HCG stand for because that is also the main pregnancy hormone


Human chorionic gonadotropin


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

chickflick said:


> Hi... anyone ever heard of hCG? It is an injectible hormone (sort of) and has been shown effective on weight loss... Kevin Trudeau.. the What they Don't Want You To Know..guy.
> 
> Just curious if you all have heard of it or used it. I had a hard time finding it on the web, but was finally successful. I will be receiving the paperwork for exam, etc. tomorrow. Kind of scary tho... 45 lbs in 45 days. (But then, he's a guy!


I have used HCG in the past and at that time it was very sucessful. Apparently, the hormone "tricks" your body into thinking it is pregnant and the fat cells break down to provide "nutrients" to the fetus. Obviously since you are NOT pregnant the contents of the fat cell are excreted out of the body. There are only three times in a person's life when the number of fat cells in the body can be increased or reduced and pregnancy is one of those, due to the HCG breaking down the fat cells.

Unfortunately, it is next to impossible to find a doctor who is willing to give you these shots. There is supposedly an ORAL HCG but medical studies have shown that it is not effective.

Oddly enough, almost ALL FERTILITY doctors use HCG therapy to help induce ovulation (don't ask me how that works, I'm no expert in fertility). Maybe you can find a fertility doctor who is agreeable to HCG therapy for weight loss. Let me know if you do, because I would gladly pay big bucks to get HCG shots myself.

donsgal


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

chickflick said:


> Hi... anyone ever heard of hCG? It is an injectible hormone (sort of) and has been shown effective on weight loss... Kevin Trudeau.. the What they Don't Want You To Know..guy.
> 
> Just curious if you all have heard of it or used it. I had a hard time finding it on the web, but was finally successful. I will be receiving the paperwork for exam, etc. tomorrow. Kind of scary tho... 45 lbs in 45 days. (But then, he's a guy!


Can you pm the doctors name to me? I'd drive to Houston (about 450 miles) for HCG treatment. 

donsgal


----------



## Autumngrey (Jun 28, 2007)

I got a script from my doctor, but now what do I do? Where can I fill it at?


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Autumngrey said:


> I got a script from my doctor, but now what do I do? Where can I fill it at?


It sounds to me like you got oral hcg because the other stuff is injectable and I doubt that a doctor is going to write a prescription for that. The oral stuff has not been proven to be effective (although it does improve your mood, or so the reports day).

If it is the injectable stuff, what is the dose per injection? I am curious. I would think that if you cannot gete it at a regular pharmacy, they can order it in for you.

donsgal


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

My Dr. told me the dose you need to take for it to work is so expensive it really isn't an option, plus your ins won't pay for an "off label" use.

PQ


----------



## chickflick (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry I disappeared, ladies......

I lost 30 lbs. in a 50 day period. Nine of it was from switching to a totally organic diet; the other 20 was a 38 day protocol of HCG. I averaged a 1/2 lb. loss per day. YAY.. I'm down three sizes. My first time below 200 lbs in 12 years. I've also maintained for three weeks now. (so.. now on to reintroducing carbs/sugar gradually).

The best/worst part was that I felt like I was 35-45 again while on the protocol.. NOW.. I feel 99 again..  So much for weight loss helping arthritis/fibromyalgia! HA! 

I ordered my supplies and bloodwork and doc call through GHI Medical. You don't need a doctor except to take your vitals and send in to GHI. I'm doing another Phase 2 starting Nov. 1. (The injections are accompanied by a 500 calorie diet of very particular items... but it was fine.. NEVER hungry!!

Okay.. just didn't want to leave you guys hanging!


----------



## Autumngrey (Jun 28, 2007)

Chickflick, are you willing to post where you went? OR, would you PM me about it?

To clairify ~ My doctor did indeed write a script for the injections of HCG. Want to hear something sad? If you were to purchase HCG from a fertility clinic, it will cost only $25.00. When you have to purchase thru a company that does weight loss usage, it's then $300.

So, I paid $300 and followed the protocol and lost 20 lbs in 45 days. I *cheated*, but when I was on, I was ON! I was never hungry. I felt satisfied and increadable.

I SO can feel a difference when I eat organic verses eatting ANYTHING prosessed to within an inch of it's life. I mean, I get a headache and sleepy and an upset stomach....

Any other HCG'ers out there? I will be purchasing another series soon.

I'm in the US. By the way, my product came from outside the US, but I did have a perscription. It is the natural product, NOT from horses, everything in medical grade packaging, everything marked clearly...


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Every time I get hCg in my body I swell up for 9+ months


----------



## chickflick (Oct 20, 2003)

Hello everyone. Since this is my first post upon my re-entry today on the forum I thought HERE would be the appropriate spot.

As you can see, it's been several years - I got stuck in the city and now I'm back out where I belong, doing a 'tiny home' country thing.. AND... ultimately lost 57 lbs. on the HCG Diet (yes, injections) and HAVE KEPT IT OFF.

There is so much on the internet these days, but the original protocol written by Dr. Simmeons (in the 1950s/60s!!!) DOES work and it reliable when followed. Sadly, it WORKS, and the Medical/Industrial complex tells you it doesn't or changes it up just enough to try to make you dependent on them. 

I say go find the Dr's original protocol called "Pounds and Inches" (a 70 page PDF document online) read it for yourself, and go for it. 

I have purchased many times the hcg from a foreign source and have never once had any problem. I believe they are named Pharmacy Escrow dot.. you know what. 

Good luck ladies (and gents) on getting healthy.

Losing weight is the best thing you can do for yourself. I no longer have fibro pain, and most of my other 'symptoms' are gone (especially now that I take NO PERSCRIPTION drugs) and eat a healthy close to nature diet (and yeah.. I still eat some 'junk' at times)

Since moving 'out here', my bum knee and back are even better now that they're getting used as they were meant to be (as opposed to being crushed under extra body fat!! - or supporting my dead weight on the sofa while I cruised the internet in town, wishing I was 'out here'!! lol)
I apologize for those of you who had questions in my absence!

Wooo Hooo.. Homesteading FORUM!! I'm baaaaaaaack!


----------



## ljsedivy (Mar 30, 2012)

Dr. Mayer Eisenstein in the greater Chicago area works with patients. Look him up. I get his newsletter. 

I just finished my 3rd time doing HCG. First time I lost 30# in 40 days and then the next spring I did round 2 to drop another 20. This past winter was long and I went off the wagon with eating crap like the rest of my family eats and gained about 20# back. I just did 30 days and today is the last day of 500 cal. I dropped almost 20# in 30 days. I didn't want to do another round but wanted to change my physique via exercise. But a friend wanted to give it a second shot after failing last year. So I said I would do it with her and be her support. Since I had a bottle of drops in the cupboard left over from last year, I did it again. 

But if anyone is in the greater Chicago area, I would search for Dr.Mayer Eisenstein ...


----------

